
Google Experiments With Next Generation Image Search - raghus
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/27/google-experiments-with-next-generation-image-search/
======
raghus
TC's post is a little light on the details but Peter Norvig touched on this in
his talk at Startup School (Mona Lisa image search)

